# Emergency! Im Scared. Albino Sick?



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

alright so i have a white albino...

today i noticed he is literally HUGE, like someone injected some gas in his entire body, his eyes are popping out.

im really scared, iv never seen my albinos like this, nore any of my fish like this.

if anyone can tell me whats going on with him i would greatly appreciate it.

here is the video, sorry for the dirty glass, was about to clean the tank and noticed this.. 





help asap please


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

here is some pics. 
im really scared guys


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump hoping someone can help...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am in no way an expert in cichlids but I would think that fish is suffering from Malawi bloat or some sort of bloat.

it doesn't look like the scales are pine coned but I am on my lappy so I am not sure. The whole body looks bloated as well so it\s not just a case of popeye which is easy to fix. However I don't think bloat or dropsy (pine coned appearance of scales) is very easy from what I hear.

I'd do a quick google search on Malawi bloat and see what comes up. Good luck!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure about "malawi bloat" but I know the best way to go about relieving bloating when it comes to dropsy is to add Epsom salt. For my goldfish, I added 1/4 teaspoon per 10 gallons. It would probably be a good idea to put him in a hospital tank before you do this. From what I've seen, this really helps to draw out the excess fluids. Also, make sure you use *epsom * salt as apposed to regular aquarium salt, which will actually make the bloating worse.

I *think* it would also be beneficial to raise the temp to around 84-86 degrees, as the change will help to kill/slow the reproduction of some parasites and bacteria.

I'm no expert at all, and really have no idea about cichlids, but just thought I would share what I've tried with dropsy in my goldfish .


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

so have decided to put the fish in a tank with epsom salt, lots of oxygen, and a fake plant... just to give him some life i guess. i dunno

he hasn't changed much in size, but hes been swimming pretty normal, doesn't seem to be doing any vertical stuff. 

maybe i need to give him some medicine.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

seems more like just pop-eye. but with the body bloating, it must be an internal parasite. if no other fish caught it in the tank, you should be careful of the cause of it. only advise be very careful with the meds. might stress the fish more than help it.
-best of luck


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

put him in a hospital tank with water from the original tank, pimafix/melafix, water well aerated and hope for the best. besides that I'd say look around online for the exact symptoms and treat accordingly, good luck


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

unfortunately i have lost this fish  RIP Fish  :'(


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've seen this before. It's some kind of bloat, not dropsy. It's usually isolated. Seems like some kind of internal infection. I was never able to successfully treat it. Just one question though, before this happened to me, I went 3 weeks without a water change in the tank.
I assume it might have been the water quality that trigger this kind of thing. How was your tank's water quality?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

ammonia and nitrite were fine, my nitrate was at 40-80, but i donno what has happened, maybe its from over feeding. 

ever since this has happened iv lost 5 fishes


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lost five with the same issues? What type of food are you feeding as well?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

lost another demasoni today... 

thats 6 fish. if meeding New life spectrum, plus veggie pellets. 

i need a link to some clear directions on how to use the metro medicine, 

anyone?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is link to the powder, I am not sure which brand you have however.

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/products3.html

hope that helps, make sure to get under and clean any rocks that might be hiding fish poo or food. You could be getting a build up from that if you have been over feeding..


----------

